

Done your best and failed - now what? - ColinWright
http://sethgodin.typepad.com/seths_blog/2011/11/after-youve-done-your-best.html

======
manuscreationis
Story of my life. Literally:

<http://lookingbackaretrospective.posterous.com>

He has a lot of good points

